# Sans goût



## Johanne

Bonjour!

Je cherche à dire qu'un sirop ne rebute pas par son goût, qu'il est sans goût. Par contre, sans goût me semble un peu négatif. Existe-t-il un mot commençant par "in" signifiant sans goût, comme indolore, inodore, etc.?

Merci!

Johanne


----------



## TraDJP

Je crois que c'est le mot "insipide" que tu cherches... malheureusement, il a lui aussi une connotation négative!


----------



## Johanne

TraDJP said:


> Je crois que c'est le mot "insipide" que tu cherches... malheureusement, il a lui aussi une connotation négative!


 C'est tellement mieux quand il y a du goût!


----------



## SwissPete

Est-ce que *fade* ferait l'affaire ?


----------



## Johanne

Non, le mot ne doit pas décourager le consommateur de goûter au produit.


----------



## janpol

"insipide" peut être négatif mais ne l'est pas toujours : il peut exprimer un constat objectif. Si un scientifique donne les caractéristiques de l'eau, par exemple, il dit qu'elle est incolore, inodore, insipide. Rien de négatif, là.
Mais ici, il s'agit de sirop. Difficile de croire qu'il est totalement insipide...
S'il faut en parler de façon plutôt positive, pourquoi pas "saveur discrète", "saveur peu prononcée" ?


----------



## TraDJP

Étant donné que l'expression "incolore, inodore et sans saveur" est couramment employée, ne pourrait-on pas tout simplement dire "sans saveur" (qui a le mérite de ne pas avoir de connotation négative)?


----------



## janpol

cette expression n'est pas négative quand elle décrit. Si elle apprécie une préparation culinaire, il en va tout autrement : si je dis à un cuisinier que le plat qu'il a préparé était  insipide, le risque est grand qu'il ne trouve pas cela très flatteur...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Johanne,

Tu peux peut-être dire que ton sirop a un goût neutre ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Peut-être "sans arôme artificiel" reprendrait-il l'idée ?
(ou alors "goût neutre" ?)

Edit : m'enfin?! Karine !


----------



## Fred_C

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Peut-être "sans arôme artificiel" reprendrait-il l'idée ?


Bonjour.
Je ne crois pas.
Pour rappel : Il n'y a pas non plus d'arôme artificiel dans....
Euh...
 je ne sais pas, moi..., dans le piment rouge.


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,

J'arrive un peu tard mais j'aurais également proposé" goût neutre"


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

Johanne... parles-tu de ce nouveau sirop qui se veut un remplaçant /succédané du sirop d'érable?  Ou d'un sirop contre la toux? 

À saveur peu prononcée?  Sans goût particulier?  
Sinon... goût neutre me semble très bien convenir.


----------



## tilt

_Insipide_, pour le locuteur moyen, a une connotation réellement négative et je ne crois pas qu'il faille l'utiliser ici.
Pourquoi ne pas écrire simplement _sans goût désagréable_, puisque ce semble être l'idée qu'il faut exprimer ?


----------



## janpol

"sans goût désagréable", oui, s'il s'agit d'un médicament mais si c'est un sirop qu'on ajoute à de l'eau pour se désaltérer, ça convient moins bien ! Et puis "agréable" ou non, c'est une question... de goût.


----------



## tilt

janpol said:


> "sans goût désagréable", oui, s'il s'agit d'un médicament mais si c'est un sirop qu'on ajoute à de l'eau pour se désaltérer, ça convient moins bien ! Et puis "agréable" ou non, c'est une question... de goût.


Pourtant Johanne dit rien d'autre quand il écrit que ce sirop "ne rebute pas par son goût" !


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Pourtant Johanne dit rien d'autre quand il écrit que ce sirop "ne rebute pas par son goût" !


Bonjour,

C'est en effet le verbe « rebute » qui m'a fait penser au médicament / sirop contre la toux. 
Dans quel cas, _sans goût désagréable_ conviendrait bien à mon avis. 

Mais Johanne a aussi écrit plus loin... ne doit pas décourager le consommateur d'y goûter. Or comme on n'a pas l'habitude de « goûter » au sirop médicamenteux... j'ai pensé que le « produit » en question était peut-être ce sirop de table, dont on a beaucoup parlé récemment. 

Mais bon, ce n'est peut-être ni l'un, ni l'autre.


----------



## janpol

l'argument publicitaire "ne rebute pas par son goût" devrait provoquer une ruée dans les magasins...


----------

